# used trucks



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

taking a personal poll,which vans do you guys prefer,gm,dodge,or ford?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

When we had vans. We used gmc 3500 extended. Only one with a stretched wheelbase rather than tacking 2 feet on the end of the van. They rode a drove quite nicely. 

Had dodge maxi before that. Short wheelbase and long van didn't pull trailer too well. 


One thing we did with the gmc was to load it like it was going to be driven and go to a spring shop for custom made helper springs. They set it back to factory ride height and made it ride like a caddy.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dodge


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROTOR KING said:


> taking a personal poll,which vans do you guys prefer,gm,dodge,or ford?



They all suck


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> They all suck


:laughing::yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

when you say used, do you mean USED? i have a '70 ford e200. i'd call it used.






paul


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> when you say used, do you mean USED? i have a '70 ford e200. i'd call it used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually the answer that i m looking for, are the dodge rams worth buying years 2000 and below.I can find a lot of them for 6000 and below,I m going 2006 if the loan goes through,but a reliable used van can make me get into business doing drain cleaning while i wait to do my masters in march.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Masters in What?

What are you going back to school for, I mean what is the topic?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Wet, I think he means contractors license.

I love Ford, I tell you what. used ford is great to build your company with. Ford cars suck, but trucks and vans are great.

I have a 2002 e150  packed with air bags (suspension), 97,000 miles, not to many problems. 1 here and there, but my buddy has a ford e150 with 187,000 miles, problem here and there. still ticking strong. my other buddy had a e350 with 200,000 and had to do a motor and transmission finally.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

The ford straight six rocks period


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Dodge*

Dodge: Means to advoid 

J/K I just bought an 93 Dodge B250 Van had 98,000 miles with 318 in it 4 speed auto gets around 11-13 MPG 

on ice and snow it sucks has no weight in the rear. Fords seem to weight more. I had to use my plow truck and a chain and drag my van up the driveway. 

Last Tues. I ran into a firehydrant (slid down a hill of ice into it!) It handles impact pretty good.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

******* said:


> Masters in What?
> 
> What are you going back to school for, I mean what is the topic?


In montreal,your journey man card, which we call compagnon card,(french ),allows you to work for a company. A master plumber,here means you have a contractors lisence. Not sure,but I think you are obliged to open a company or they take it away.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the info boys.


----------



## Jason Bennett (Dec 30, 2008)

I have an E250 Ford van. I get great service from it. That van is used 5 to 7 days a week.2 mo. ago I got a step van,like a ups truck.We are stil stocking up the truck,but have done some jobs out of it.You can walk in standup. The step van ton and a half.


----------

